# Fur buyer



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

It's been about 22 years since I last trap I have a ten year old son that big into the out doors a wants to help dad trap I've lost alot of my connection cause of the age of the men that got me involved into trap they have all pass on I live here in Illinois an want to get back involved selling furs but don't have a clue where to start thanks for the help


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good on your for getting your son involved!


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Well my dad wasn't much of a hunter but my grandfather was an that's what made me one an my son has just as much if not more drive that I did at his age lol


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well its great so keep it up and I wish the 2 of you the best of success.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

If your want'in to sell some fur down your way, you can get ahold of these guys and see what their prices are.

Groenewold *Fur* & Wool Co. 304 E. Avon Street, PO Box 663. Forreston, *IL* 61030 USA Tel: 815-938-2381


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok thanks


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

There about four hours north of me


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck to you and your son Noyotes.


----------

